# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Vaak ontlasten, opgezette buik, maagzuur

## Eaolise

Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden last van mijn spijsverteringssysteem, of althans, dat denk ik.
Ik moet tussen de 3 en 5 keer per dag naar het toilet voor de grote boodschap. Mijn ontlasting is dan altijd prakkerig of zelfs dun. Het ruikt ook anders dan wanneer ik eens in de zoveel tijd een goede, stevige naar mest ruikende drol leg. 
Daarnaast heb ik vrijwel de hele dag last van een opgezette buik. Vooral na het eten, als ik even de honden uitlaat ofzo, krijg ik hier erge last van en moet ik naar huis om een dun, slierterige poepgeval de pot in de schieten. 
Daarnaast heb ik altijd erge last van maagzuur en oprispingen en... winderigheid. Iemand een idee?

----------


## Eaolise

Ik heb overigens op 't internet rondgesnuffeld en heb iets gevonden wat ook op mij van toepassing is. Mogelijk neem ik 't eten niet goed op in de dikke darm door resten ontlasting die in de darm vast zitten, ook wel slakken genoemd. IK heb ook altijd trek. Ik weeg overigens vrij zwaar, zo'n 90 kg bij 1.66m.

----------


## Eaolise

(Sorry ik weet niet hoe ik mijn teksten kan aanpassen) Ik vind 't daarbij ook vrij frappant dat ik 90 kilo weeg als ik een zo goed als veganistisch dieet heb. Misschien is 't overgevoeligheid voor gluten? 
Ik merk ook dat mijn conditie bar en bar slecht is geworden. Een paar trappen op en ik val dood neer xD
Oh ik slik overigens al even anti depressie. Maar de klachten zijn pas een paar maanden en de meds slik ik al jaren..

----------


## DokterFlip

Het is natuurlijk moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk, via het Internet een diagnose te stellen. Je beschrijving dat de ontlasting slierterig en plakkerig is, vreemd ruikt, doet denken aan een probleem met de vetvertering of een overmaat aan slijmvorming. Dat laatste kan op een allergie of een overgevoeligheid duiden, maar het kan ook heel goed aan stress liggen.

Heb je gekeken of het uitmaakt wat je de dagen daarvoor hebt gegeten en gedronken?

Is er iets in je voeding of in je dagpatroon veranderd de laatste tijd?

Het verhaal van de "slakken" is, sorry dat ik het zo hard zeg: pure onzin. In de darm blijven geen resten ontlasting vastzitten. Daar is de darm veel te dynamisch voor. Het idee van "slakken" spreekt aan als je de darmen als een soort rioolbuis ziet, waar dingen aan de wand kunnen aankoeken. Bij de darm is daar echter geen sprake van.

Mijn tips zijn dus: kijk naarr je leefpatroon, en vooral naar mogelijke veranderingen in de laatste twee tot vier maanden voordat je problemen begon te ervaren. Als je op die manier niets kunt vinden, zou je kunnen kijken of bepaald voedsel tot extra klachten leidt.

Blijft het een probleem, ga dan beslist eens langs de huisarts.

----------


## Eaolise

Bedankt, dokter Flip, voor 't snelle antwoord! 
Het maakt helemaal niet uit wat ik de dagen ervoor heb gegeten en gedronken, want ik als autist drink en eet vrijwel hetzelfde elke dag xD

Ook is er sinds een jaar niets veranderd in mijn dagpatroon of voeding sinds een jaar geleden, toen ik veganist werd, na 13 jaar vegetariër te zijn geweest.

Vanochtend als twee keer naar de wc geweest. Als ik ook eenmaal moet, dan moet ik ook; ik kan het moeilijk ophouden. Het gaat ook van niet hoeven te poepen naar heel nodig poepen in een mum van tijd. En 't was weer dun en stinkerig xD

----------


## Jehda

Hoi, Als je dit nog leest wil je dan even laten weten hoe het gaat? Ik heb nl. Dezelfde klachten....

----------


## Deslumme

Eten jullie veel fruit?

----------


## Jehda

> Eten jullie veel fruit?


Normaal als ieder ander.8

----------


## Deslumme

> Normaal als ieder ander.8


De klachten klinkt als een overmaat aan candida bacteriën wat veel voorkomt als je veel suiker of fructose consumeert, het opgeblazen gevoel komt van de gassen van deze bacterie en de sliertige ontlasting door onverteerde vetten. voorlopig geen fructose, lactose of andere suikers kan helpen. veel succes!

----------

